# Đại lý Hải Long Vân - Chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng giá tốt



## diem.hlv123 (17/11/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ CẤP 1 BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM.*


Nhắc đến các sản phẩm đến từ Hàn Quốc, đặc biệt là LG thì sự nhẹ nhàng và tinh tế trong kiểu cách thiết kế chính là điểm sẽ thu hút người ta đầu tiên. Đương nhiên, với sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần LG cũng vậy, nhưng bên cạnh sự mĩ miều về vẻ ngoài ấy, thiết bị này cũng không hề làm người dùng thất vọng bởi khả năng hoạt động và làm mát tốt của nó. Do đó, máy lạnh âm trần LG luôn nằm trong top các sản phẩm bán chạy của thị trường điện lạnh.










*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CÓ ĐIỂM GÌ THU HÚT NGƯỜI DÙNG LỰA CHỌN SỬ DỤNG?*


*Mang lại tính thẩm mỹ cho không gian lắp đặt.*


Ưu điểm này xuất phát từ cách lắp đặt của máy lạnh âm trần LG, nó được giấu toàn bộ các bộ phận bên trong trần nhà chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ hình vuông nên nó không gây ảnh hưởng đến việc trang trí cũng như rất dễ dàng trong việc bố trí hệ thống ánh sáng trên trần nhà và thiết kế nội thất,mang lại tính thẩm mỹ hoàn hảo nhất.



Sản phẩm có thiết kế đẹp, kiểu dáng sang trọng, độ thẩm mỹ cao, không chiếm dụng không gian nên mang tới sự hài hoà, thoáng mát tới từng mét vuông, góp phần đem lại trải nghiệm thư thái cho người dùng.



*Khả năng làm mát tốt.*


Với thiết kế các tính năng thông minh, máy lạnh âm trần LG có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh hơn so với các kiểu máy lạnh khác. Đồng thời dòng máy lạnh này có thể phân tỏa đều nhiệt độ không khí bởi nó được lắp trên trần nhà nên không khí lạnh tỏa xuống đều và độ che phủ rộng khắp không gian.

Với thiết kế 4 cửa gió thổi đều 4 hướng cùng chế độ gió tự động thì dù bạn có ở vị trí cách xa máy lạnh thì vẫn được hưởng độ lạnh mát mẻ từ chiếc máy tỏa ra. Bên cạnh đó, sản phẩm này cho phép bạn điều chỉnh được tốc độ quạt, hướng gió…



*Lắp đặt đơn giản, thuận tiện trong việc sửa chữa và bảo trì.*


Máy lạnh âm trần LG có thiết kế nhỏ gọn nên việc nâng lên, hạ xuống trong lắp đặt sẽ dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều so với những dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp lớn khác. Tận dụng tối đa không gian thừa của không gian nên bạn không cần phải suy đi hay  tính lại vì sợ ảnh hưởng đến các thiết kế trần.



*Tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter.*


Hiện nay, máy lạnh âm trần LG chỉ tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter với mong muốn mang đến cho người dùng những trải nghiệm thoải mái nhất mà vẫn không lo lắng nhiều về lượng điện năng sẽ được tiêu thụ.



Và điều giúp cho sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần LG Inverter khẳng định vị trí của mình giữa vô vàn những thương hiệu khác đó là về mức giá quá ưu đãi. Nếu đã từng so sánh và check giá, chắc chắn bạn sẽ không khỏi ngạc nhiên vì sao giá máy lạnh Inverter mà có khi lại rẻ hơn cả dòng Tiêu chuẩn của Daikin, Mitsubishi Heavy hay Panasonic.



*Mặt hạn chế của sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần LG.*



Công suất chỉ từ 2.0hp – 5.5hp, lại còn tập trung sản xuất dòng Inverter nên nên không thích hợp lắm với không gian phòng ngủ.
Ít sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng.
Với chất lượng khá ổn và hợp túi tiền. Nhưng máy lạnh âm trần LG có động cơ phát ra tiếng động khá ồn, và khả năng làm lạnh chậm hơn các máy khác .









*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CÓ NHỮNG MODEL GÌ? GIÁ BÁN LÀ BAO NHIÊU?*


Máy lạnh âm trần LG hiện nay đã được ra mắt model mới, thay thế hoàn toàn model cũ trước đó là ATUQ, với nhiều tính năng nổi bật hơn, khả năng làm lạnh sâu hơn, thiết kế đẹp hơn và hoạt động bền bỉ hơn.



Mức giá hiện tại của dòng máy lạnh này giao động từ 21.200.000đ – 36.500.000đ cho máy từ 2.0hp – 5.0hp.




2.0hp – ATNQ18GPLE7 – 21.200.000đ.
2.5hp – ATNQ24GPLE7 – 23.500.000đ.
3.0hp – ATNQ30GNLE7 – 25.500.000đ.
4.0hp – ATNQ36GNLE7 – 30.600.000đ.
4.0hp – ATNQ36GNLE7 – 31.200.000đ.
5.0hp – ATNQ48GMLE7 – 35.700.000đ.
5.0hp – ATNQ48GMLE7 – 36.500.000đ.


+++ Xem thông tin chi tiết về tính năng và thông số kỹ thuật theo từng model máy bấm TẠI ĐÂY










_Ứng dụng máy lạnh âm trần LG được lắp đặt rộng rãi cho mọi không gian trần_



*ĐẠI LÝ CẤP 1 BÁN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG CHÍNH HÃNG GIÁ SỈ RẺ NHẤT MIỀN NAM LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đại lý cấp 1 bán máy lạnh âm trần LG chính hãng giá sỉ rẻ nhất miền Nam, cam kết những sản phẩm cung cấp cho các bạn đều là hàng chính hãng được ủy quyền và phân phối chính hãng từ trụ sở chính của hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, có hóa đơn chứng từ rõ ràng, có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.



Với kinh nghiệm 7 năm trong việc là đại lý bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cũng như nhận thầu cho nhiều công trình cỡ đại như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, biệt thự liền kề hay căn hộ chung cư,… đó đều là những không gian có cách lắp đặt vô cùng phức tạp, đòi hỏi tay nghề cao, độ chính xác và tỉ mỉ cần thiết trong lên ý tưởng, thiết kế và tiền hành lắp đặt… Nhưng chung quy lại, đội ngũ kỹ thuật của chúng tôi đều đã hoàn thành 1 cách tốt nhất.



=> Tham khảo thêm tại mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để biết thêm chi tiết về những công trình do chính tay Hải Long Vân hoàn thành.








_Hải Long Vân là đại lý ủy quyền chính thức tại Việt Nam phân phối và đạt chuẩn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG_



+++ Nên xem thêm: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất

+++ Bài tham khảo thêm: Máy lạnh âm trần LG

*KẾT LUẬN.  *


Lưu ngay số Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng để được hỗ trợ tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát công trình, dự toán tổng chi phí cần để lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG nhanh chóng và chính xác nhất.



Hải Long Vân cam kết là *đại lý cấp 1 bán máy lạnh âm trần LG* chính hãng giá sỉ rẻ nhất tại các quận 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, Tân Bình, Tân Phú, Phú Nhuận, Bình Tân, Bình Thạnh, Gò Vấp, Thủ Đức, huyện Cần Giờ, Củ Chi, Nhà Bè, Hooc Môn và các tỉnh lân cận như Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An, Tiền Giang,… Chỉ cần bạn gọi đến, chúng tôi đều sẽ phục vụ bạn hết khả năng của mình.

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/dai-ly-cap-1-ban-may-lanh-am-tran-lg-chinh-hang-gia-si-re-nhat-mien-nam.html


----------

